# Bones or Beast?



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

I need some serious advice. I'm trying to design a four legged stilt costume for Halloween this year, almost like a landstrider but scarier, but so far my biggest obstacle is trying to figure out what to for the face of the monster. So far, I'm thinking some sort of animal skull, but I'm questioning doing a human-like face as well. Any opinions on what would be scarier?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I think the skull would be cool. Or maybe a human-like face with a partially exposed animal-ish skull?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a face along the lines of this:

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/04/images/050419_aye-aye.jpg

Okay, so he's kind of cute in an ugly way, but the aye-aye has a blend of animal and near human features which is startling, to say the least. I'm also liking Johnny's idea of putting a partial human face on an animal skull.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Might just work ^^ I find aye-ayes to be incredibly adorable but I do see what you mean. Thank you both!


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright y'all, got a sketch of the idea so far. I drew off of Dead Space for inspiration, but I decided to combine human and horse.

http://grimmeverafter.deviantart.com/art/Head-Sketch-1-197496334

Input is much appreciated. The sketch was done fast, though, so the details are a bit lacking unfortunately.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Whatever you decide make sure you have great vision. If the head is looking out from the top of your head, then you will be able to look down while it looks forward. Alternatively you could have your eyes be the creatures eyes so you dont hav to look through vision slits.
I think I like the animal skull idea best as humanoid heads arent often 4 legged.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

I was planning on it being a hybrid of animal and human, and as far as vision goes, the eyes of the creature will be located in such a way that I will be able to look out with only minor tunnel vision, like two inches away from my face. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the sketch, Grimm, and would love to see it developed.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I agree with Allen, about the vision, thats going to be the most important decision after style.... Personally I like the concept of a animal skull , futuristic trex skull, anything, the skys the limit and since you are making it why go the safe route with a humanoid head.... Good luck looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Agree with Roxy, I like the basic look of it. Maybe a bit longer snout debending on the scale of the whole thing. And maybe go with bone white instead of skin tone for more contrast. Kinda reminds me of the skull of the queen beast in Alien vs Predator movie.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

What kind of stilts are you planning on using? I have used Drywall stilts and the Poweriser jumping stilts for costumes in the past. I have found that you can use a mask with tunnel vision on the drywall stilts if you are good on them. In no way do you want a mask on or vision blocked at all on the jumping stilts. 

Also, I don't know what the overall design of the character is as I don't have a sketch of that but you talk about 4 legs. You may make the extra two legs able to be used as a walking stick. With any oversized costume, it is good to have a resting point, aka a walking stick designed to look like it belongs with the costume. 

From experience, you will get tired rather quickly in the costume and very thirsty. I would suggest a camelbac water supply built in as well. The walking stick, and good practice on the stilts before you start will help you be a success.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

This is a long shot, but I know I have seen a modified boot with a carbon fiber spring bar on the back of the leg. The guys that made these also made a four footed creature using what looked like pogo sticks for the arms. I seen this on Utube and from the video they looked like they could move fairly easily and at a good speed.
I will see if I can find the video.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, those are powerisers. That is what my clown costume was made with. There is a forum called poweriserpages.com that has all the information you need on them. They will run you about $300 for the cheap end and $500 or so for better ones. I have a set of the poweriser advanced. 

If you search any of the pages, they will tell you do not use them with a mask. As well, with that much costume, you won't be able to jump very well. Also, on powerisers, the bottom of the stilt is like a hoof. You can't stand still with them you have to constantly move or you fall over, unless you use a walking stick. The stilts are awesome and great fun but you need serious practice on them and you need to take into account what you want to accomplish with your costume. Do you want to run and jump or just walk around? At the same point, how much will your costume weigh? The stilts are designed in weight categories to use the springs properly. I weigh 180 and am at the top of one of the categories with my costume on, and it only weighs 15 pounds. You may have to get a heavier spring than without the costume which would be hard to learn to jump on. 

I am very familiar with the powerisers so if you have questions, just ask, and go to the forum on the stilts and you can find all kinds of information there.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is something else to keep in mind. Most of the bockers, (guys that play on the stilts) are young. Your profile says you are 58 and have a bad heart. Both of those are a giant no no for the stilts. I am 26 and after playing on the stilts for less than 5 minutes I am winded. I have made it though a 3 mile parade but when I got done, I was exhausted and drenched in sweat. See, the stilts add 14 pounds to your legs. They also imobilize your foot up to your knee. You have to jump and land on your heels to bounce. This puts extreme torque on your knees and back.

In the forums, (poweriserpages), people talk about bockers knee and back. They put alot of strain on your knees and your lower back. If you are out of shape at all, they just about kill you the following day due to the force your body takes. I do not want to steer you away from an awesome costume idea, but keep these facts in mind. With a bad heart and age, (my dad is the same) I won't let my father touch them, not that he wants to. 

In my opinion as a stilt user, I would stick with the painter stilts. They have a nice foot shaped stilt now for painters which moves well with you. I had a set of bigjack stilts which are the older style. The new ones are better. 

Just my experience and two cents.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL, If you go to the first post of this thread you will find that its someone called Grimmeverafter thats looking at doing this project.

Yes sir, I'm 58 and my heart runs on batteries now (ICD). But with that age and high tech gizmo comes the wisdom not to try stuff like that. In fact I was setting down when I typed the post. 
But thank you for the warning anyway, it was kind of you.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

wow, well I feel like an idiot. I did see yesterday that it was Grimm that wrote the intial post. Then today on the page here, you had posted about the jumping stilts and my mind went with ok, Bone must be the OP. So I chose to respond that way instead of looking back to see it was grimm. 

Well, I don't know how old Grimm is but the same precautions apply. Maybe he will glean some information off of my mis informed post. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I run on gas & a pull start.


----------

